# You call that a B string? [short picstory] Edited: Even more B.



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

So, i broke my high E on my UV yesterday. Quite a quandry. So i went and got some strings. I felt like i needed to change them all anyway. cause i had one problem:






This fucker. Whats this '.056' guage BS?






Fuck that shit





Now _thats_ a B String.





9-65. Legend. I strung the strings with the ball ends at the headstock as always, just like Jeff loves them.






Voila'. 

Still was able to manage a perfect bridge angel even with just 3 springs in standard tuning with a brutal bass string on there. \m/


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

*ignores everything* Is that a Jazz III, sir?


----------



## darren (Sep 18, 2007)

Pfft.

.065"? That's a little girlie string.

Go .070" and you will crush your enemies.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats what you babbled on MSN about? 

Did you replace the whole set or just that string? You could have at least dusted the headstock. 

Sell me your green dot.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

They didnt have any 70's. 

And yes, that is a Jazz III.



stitch216 said:


> Thats what you babbled on MSN about?
> 
> Did you replace the whole set or just that string? You could have at least dusted the headstock.
> 
> Sell me your green dot.



Yes it was. And i dont have time to dust for no man.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, Loomis & Broderick play 10-52+70.

I was considering that, but lol, I ain't cool enough!


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Yeah, Loomis & Broderick play 10-52+70.
> 
> I was considering that, but lol, I ain't cool enough!



this is a EB 9-46 set with a badass string attached to the low for extra awesome.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 18, 2007)

lol noob, 9-54 ftw. \m/


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

Ryan said:


> lol noob, 9-54 ftw. \m/



This was the biggest set that they had with a 9 still on top, or else i'd have done that HARDCORE.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 18, 2007)

why the ballends at the top ?


----------



## Stitch (Sep 18, 2007)

Because Ken > Jeff.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 18, 2007)

RAILROADS FOR STRINGZ?


----------



## Kotex (Sep 18, 2007)

65 FTW!!


----------



## yevetz (Sep 18, 2007)

0.65  it's too much for me i use 0.52 for 7 string


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 18, 2007)

christ! i use a .56 and its perfect, i have no idea how or why some of you guys use suspension bridge cables for your strings


----------



## Napalm (Sep 18, 2007)

A friend of mine rocks a 9-70 and it seems like its alright....What I was wondering is does anyone run a Tremolo no with such huge strings ? Also does anyone currently have one they could tell me more about ?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 18, 2007)

I just strung up my Razorback 7 with 10.5-64 (stock was 10-58 or something). The 10.5 to 48 part sounds amazing. The 64 is so mellow and lame sounding, the attack and tone compared to the low E string is just weak. Most un-metal thing ever  

I'll never get you thick string people   Maybe an Elixir would fair better, too bad they don't make anything between 56 and 68.


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 18, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> christ! i use a .56 and its perfect, i have no idea how or why some of you guys use suspension bridge cables for your strings



Me too A .56 is perfect for me


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 18, 2007)

I use 11-70 in standard tuning on the RG7CT with 3 springs and it works for me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> christ! i use a .56 and its perfect, i have no idea how or why some of you guys use suspension bridge cables for your strings



cause a .056 sounds like the underside of my nutsack. 


You act like it has a brutal ammount of tension in B. Its the same ammount of tension as a .036 in A.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 18, 2007)

The underside of your nutsuck must sound sick then, I use a .056 on my Rico and it sounds brutal beyond comprehension


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll mic up my sack for ya later, and we'll see 

Probably sounds pretty floppy at pitch though ;p


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 18, 2007)

I have 10-64, but i'm switching to brighter strings.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Probably sounds pretty floppy at pitch though ;p



I use a .56, too, and it's not floppy - and we're down 1/2 step. I've been playing Dave's Soloist with the .70, too, and it didn't really make *that* much difference - and it's not like I'm a pansy about hitting things.


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2007)

I use a .58(I think) and I tune down to A. 

It's not floppy at all.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I use a .56, too, and it's not floppy - and we're down 1/2 step. I've been playing Dave's Soloist with the .70, too, and it didn't really make *that* much difference - and it's not like I'm a pansy about hitting things.



Dave's using a 70 now? Nice. 

I was able to hear a pretty big difference between that and the .056 as far as 'oomph' goes.


----------



## noodles (Sep 18, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I use a .56, too, and it's not floppy - and we're down 1/2 step. I've been playing Dave's Soloist with the .70, too, and it didn't really make *that* much difference - and it's not like I'm a pansy about hitting things.



.068 actually. For me, it makes the difference between no effective change and having to compensate when I move from the E to the B. I used to knock the B sharp all the time when I used a .056.

.56...that's more than half an inch thick.


----------



## noodles (Sep 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dave's using a 70 now? Nice.



Nah, just a 68, because it balances best with the rest of the set.

10-13-17-26-36-50-68


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

I need to buy some more of them tensioned sets. Those kicked ass. i dont know why i havent done it in a while.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 18, 2007)

Napalm said:


> A friend of mine rocks a 9-70 and it seems like its alright....What I was wondering is does anyone run a Tremolo no with such huge strings ? Also does anyone currently have one they could tell me more about ?



I did. Solid as a rock.


----------



## noodles (Sep 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I need to buy some more of them tensioned sets. Those kicked ass. i dont know why i havent done it in a while.



I get the bulk strings from Just Strings. It took a little playing around to figure out what worked best for me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> I get the bulk strings from Just Strings. It took a little playing around to figure out what worked best for me.



Thats what im thinking about doing. Ive messed around with enough guages, so its just a matter of making an order that will make it worth while for shipping and whatnot, heh. 

I also want to try some of their .007's on my S7.


----------



## noodles (Sep 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I just strung up my Razorback 7 with 10.5-64 (stock was 10-58 or something). The 10.5 to 48 part sounds amazing. The 64 is so mellow and lame sounding, the attack and tone compared to the low E string is just weak. Most un-metal thing ever



You should hear a .056 and .068 at the same time. Absolutely crushing. The lighter string has more attack, while the heavier string has more girth.

To me, part of being successful as a two guitar band is to find differing, but complimentary, tones. Mike loves a really bright sound, while I go for more low mids. When I was trying to go for the same sound as Mike, I just got buried. His Soloist is better in it's frequency range than anything I have ever played--all grind and massive attack, helped along by his Wolfe-rewound JB7 and the extra punch of a Triple Rec. However, my V with a Custom5 is all low roar and thick mids, which compliments the Roadster well.

I spent forever in one guitar bands, so I've done a lot of growing as a player since I've been in Division. In the past, it was all about getting the exact tone that I want. Now, it is about carving out the frequency spectrum that fits best in the context of the band. Personally, I hate both of our rhythm tones when taken separately.


----------



## noodles (Sep 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats what im thinking about doing. Ive messed around with enough guages, so its just a matter of making an order that will make it worth while for shipping and whatnot, heh.



Everything comes in groups of twelve, so just order seven different gauges to make twelve sets. With shipping, it comes to around $56, a fifth of which is my low B. 



> I also want to try some of their .007's on my S7.



Bend much?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> You should hear a .056 and .068 at the same time. Absolutely crushing. The lighter string has more attack, while the heavier string has more girth.



Thats the biggest thing for me, the low B on a .065 sounds so huge and ballsy compared to the 56. Its not that its significantly louder (it isnt), its just so massive sounding.


----------



## 8string (Sep 18, 2007)

I use a set of .0014 - .080 but I tune down to F#....


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> Everything comes in groups of twelve, so just order seven different gauges to make twelve sets. With shipping, it comes to around $56, a fifth of which is my low B.
> 
> 
> 
> Bend much?



Yes, i actually want to try it tuned to G. I doubt it'd make it up to A. Garry's strings are actually really bendy and shit tuned to A, and they're 007's.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is that a fucking bass string?  My 64s are guitar strigns d00d.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Is that a fucking bass string?  My 64s are guitar strigns d00d.



Hell to the fuck yeah it is. They only had .056's there. So i was like "Lemme see your bass strings".


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Hell to the fuck yeah it is. They only had .056's there. So i was like "Lemme see your bass strings".


lol, man clipping thick strings is a bitch though ahahha. Nice thing about the 60+ gauge strings is they don't feel fucking tiny.


----------



## shredfreak (Sep 18, 2007)

9-42 set here with a 56 for low b. no tuning problems or floppy string or whatever but i have a pretty light touch


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Sep 18, 2007)

Man it seems like everybody I see uses either a little weenie string or big ol suspension bridge cables for low B. I like a happy medium and take the scientific approach. I use 9's and with progressive tension 59/60 is a perfect match.

Ive used the bass strings before when tuning real low, it seems to me that they have less attack then guitar strings. Arent they doublewound??


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 18, 2007)

dude, where are the nut sack clips!!!!


----------



## bostjan (Sep 18, 2007)

Some tech set my Fernandez up with an .080" once. It sounded like a chunk of rebar tuned to B. I even tried it tuned to A and finally tuned to G, but it just sounded like crap to me.

I'll probably stick to strings in the .058" - .060" range for my low B. It's not to light to tune to B at 28". 

I never tried scotums for strings before, but from what I've heard, they sound pretty kick-ass tuned to B. Can't wait for the clips.


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 18, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Some tech set my Fernandez up with an .080" once. It sounded like a chunk of rebar tuned to B. I even tried it tuned to A and finally tuned to G, but it just sounded like crap to me.
> 
> I'll probably stick to strings in the .058" - .060" range for my low B. It's not to light to tune to B at 28".
> 
> I never tried scotums for strings before, but from what I've heard, they sound pretty kick-ass tuned to B. Can't wait for the clips.



 Well, violinists use gut strings, so why not?


----------



## noodles (Sep 18, 2007)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Man it seems like everybody I see uses either a little weenie string or big ol suspension bridge cables for low B. I like a happy medium and take the scientific approach. I use 9's and with progressive tension 59/60 is a perfect match.



Hell, I use 10's down a half step, and prefer tighter wounds strings (like a LT/HB) set. My E string is a 50.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2007)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Man it seems like everybody I see uses either a little weenie string or big ol suspension bridge cables for low B. I like a happy medium and take the scientific approach. I use 9's and with progressive tension 59/60 is a perfect match.
> 
> Ive used the bass strings before when tuning real low, it seems to me that they have less attack then guitar strings. Arent they doublewound??



I've looked at tensions and experimented a lot with heavier guage strings. i've found that .060 to .066 range is great for B on 25.5". And yes, they are doublewound. 


Sorry guys, i tried, but my sack doesnt have nearly enough sustain to make a decent clip.


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 19, 2007)

I use 10-74 down a half step on a 27" scale guitar

I like strings with some heft


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Sorry guys, i tried, but my sack doesnt have nearly enough sustain to make a decent clip.



If you play faster, sustain won't matter as much.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 19, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> If you play faster, sustain won't matter as much.



I dunno man, the speed thing isnt an issue ;p


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno man, the speed thing isnt an issue ;p



So, do you just suck at playing with nutsacks, or is it just this one that's giving you trouble?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 19, 2007)

I dunno. Maybe shawn f. and stitch can chime in? they seem to be experts there.


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, Stitch is asleep, and I'm sure ShawnF wouldn't want to wake him over such a trivial matter.


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 19, 2007)

8string said:


> I use a set of .0014 - .080 but I tune down to F#....



That's what I'm talking about. 

Except I use 11-85 and tune to G. 

Which is why I don't string the ball end at the headstock. The tapered part on the 85 barely fits in the hole as it is.

 Maybe it's time to put a bass tuner on there so I can be cool like you guys.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd probably use an 80 or 85 if i tuned that low, but personally, i dont like tuning below A.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 19, 2007)

We've got people using some huge strings here! I use a 10-59 set for drop Ab, and for B standard on a 25.5" scale, I absolutely love the feel of a 9-52 set 

I'm using an 80 right now for low Eb on a 30" scale, but next time I get strings, I'm even cutting that back to somewhere between 70 and 74.


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I'd probably use an 80 or 85 if i tuned that low, but personally, i dont like tuning below A.



True, but it's tuned G D A D G B e just because I'm lazy. That tuning does make for some cool chords though.

Idealy, I'd like a lighter top, like 9's, but that gets spendy and I don't change my strings often enough to justify getting bulk strings.

On my EX365, though, I use 9-58's and those rules ass.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno man, the speed thing isnt an issue ;p



No, it isn't. You're already ridiculously fast.

I like the heavy strings. They seem to intonate better, although I only use a 60. Just seems like the heavier a person can stand having their string gauges, the better it sounds.

Still I hear guys with light gauge sets that sound great, too.  I guess it's whatever works best for the individual.  <<< non sequitur emoticon


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 19, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> No, it isn't. You're already ridiculously fast.
> 
> I like the heavy strings. They seem to intonate better, although I only use a 60. Just seems like the heavier a person can stand having their string gauges, the better it sounds.
> 
> Still I hear guys with light gauge sets that sound great, too.  I guess it's whatever works best for the individual.  <<< non sequitur emoticon



I was thinking about putting a lighter set on my DR7 just to see how it sounded with the same tuneing. Though, I don't think I will be able to use my brass pick (I have a heavy picking hand). I think I'll buy some Dunlop Gator's again.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 19, 2007)

cadenhead said:


> I was thinking about putting a lighter set on my DR7 just to see how it sounded with the same tuneing. Though, I don't think I will be able to use my brass pick (I have a heavy picking hand). I think I'll buy some Dunlop Gator's again.



I think the pick has a lot to do with it, too.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 28, 2007)

.008-.048 + .06x for me. I think .062 would be optimal, but JustStrings only sells .060s and .068s.

I get a huge 10lbs of tension on my high E, jumps to about 15lbs halfway through, then the E and B strings are both around 18lbs. Works rather nicely IMO.

I used to use the D'Addario 10s + a .060 but now the Dean Markley Yngwie set are my favs.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 28, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> No, it isn't. You're already ridiculously fast.
> 
> I like the heavy strings. They seem to intonate better, although I only use a 60. Just seems like the heavier a person can stand having their string gauges, the better it sounds.
> 
> Still I hear guys with light gauge sets that sound great, too.  I guess it's whatever works best for the individual.  <<< non sequitur emoticon



I think you can alternate pick way faster than i can 

I can get by with a 60. its a decent enough guage, but i still like the feel of something a BIT heavier. THat said, i dont know if i'd go past 70 ever, for downtuning. 

Some dudes can rock the light guages, but i still don't see how. the higher gauges always sounded better to me. 


As for the picks, i just recently switched to the Jazz III's and its actually a world of difference, in tone as well as feel. 


Jongpil -- Thats quite a diverse set. I've never seen anyone go from 8 to 60+... Whats your motivation of such a big gap?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn, that's a thick string. I use 54s  When I get my 7321 and my 7620 from Donnie, those will get thicker strings but my UVs stay 9-54.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 28, 2007)

You should try it at least once. When i did, i was a convert. i used to use 56's back in the day.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm another cable guy, using a 70 for the low A, 10-52 for the rest (ADGCFAD). 70 works nicely, although a 68, maybe 66 would probably balance a little bit better as a guitar string. If i could only get hold of bass strings I'd probably use a 70 still, as they are a slightly less taught than the guitar strings of the same gauge.

Having said that, I did have to drill out the tuning peg on the 540s7 the other night to fit the 70 through.

I couldn't play 56 on the low B (or A for that matter) as my picking is too heavy for it, and i really don't like the sound of the low string going out when you hit it. Nice to play with light strings, but no good for rythm, as I do like the rythm side of things to be fairly snappy (whereas the treble side i like slinky for bendy goodness)

10-52 + 70 on a 27", however, is too much. Is kind of nice, but just complete overkill...


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 28, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Jongpil -- Thats quite a diverse set. I've never seen anyone go from 8 to 60+... Whats your motivation of such a big gap?



I like the (low) B and E strings to be very tight, otherwise to me when you riff on 'em they sound sloppy. The distortion gets too pronounced, I think. I like the high B and E to be as 10-11 lbs because about 90% of the time my vibrato is "classical" style (side to side) as opposed to the typical up-down, and having lighter strings makes a huge difference as to how pronounced and controlled the vibrato can get.

I think Yngwie chose a good set of strings from Dean Markley. If you look at the tensions, it's rather nice. 25.5" scale.

e: .008 - 10.4
b: .011 - 11.0
G: .014 - 11.23
D: .022 - 13.33
A: .032 - 15.76
E: .048 - 18.92 // .046 - 17.47
B: .060 - 17.07

They come in a .046 and .048 variety -- everything but the low E is identical. I'm going to switch to the .046 kind but right now I have like 6 packs of .048s left.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats quite an interesting set. Sounds like Yng did his research..


----------



## MoRtY (Sep 29, 2007)

right now ive got these gauges on my ibanez 7321

1st-.011
2nd-.014
3rd-.018p
4th-.028
5th-.038
6th-.048
7th-.060

i just wacked a 6 string power slinky 11-48 set on and use the zak wylde 0.60 string from his boomers sig set. Works nicely. If i was going to go heavier id prolly put a 10-52 6 string set on and then put a 0.62 or 0.65
on the B. Once you start putting 65+ isnt this a bit too heavy to tune to standard B?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2007)

Not at all.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 29, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> You should try it at at least once. When i did, i was a convert. i used to use 56's back in the day.



Oh, I definitely will. I had 10s on my Arctic white RG and I loved it with the drop A. But with my 7321, it'll be even better. I like thick strings but I also love 9s too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2007)

Same here. 9s all the way down to 65


----------



## Eric (Sep 29, 2007)

...just picked up some more .049s for my C# string today


----------



## skinhead (Sep 29, 2007)

I need to put a 0.65 to my UV, i hate the 0.52!


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 29, 2007)

Eric said:


> ...just picked up some more .049s for my C# string today


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 29, 2007)

I have 10-59 on my RG1527 and find the low B is a little slack (standard tuning). Im about to buy a RG7321 to tune down a whole tone (KoRn tuning) and Im wondering what guage string to add to a 10-52 set for the low A......?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2007)

Personally, i'd say 66-68 would be good.


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 29, 2007)

cheers, I'll try a 66 and see how that plays.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 13, 2008)

I use a 60 for C, (Theoretically I'd prob use a 62/65 for B and a 65/70 for Bb/A). I have an 85 in G, which will be upped to 95 for tunning to F. My high E is an 8.

All 25.5" scale. These are all on my Kitty.



Eric said:


> ...just picked up some more .049s for my C# string today


 
 





*hides*


EDIT: I flubbed on my C,B,Bb, and A string sizes. So I fixed them.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 13, 2008)

I use a custom set for standard

10-13-22w-30w-42-52-68


----------



## noodles (Apr 13, 2008)

22w G string? WTF?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 13, 2008)

fwiw, an 18w gstring has like 1/3 less tension than an 18 plain string


----------



## Celiak (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like these .10-.56 Ernie Balls I have on my Loomis... I tried .10-.52 with a .70 B, but I didn't like the tone I was getting. However, on the mahogany Hellraiser I had I did like the tone the .70 gave.

I'm starting to think the different wood combinations have a different sweet spot for tone as far as string gauges go. But I'm kind of a nube so I dunno.


----------



## GTR0B (Apr 13, 2008)

I see your 65.

And I raise you a 74.












I too want your greendot.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 13, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> why the ballends at the top ?


 
cause real men love their balls.


----------



## giannifive (Apr 13, 2008)

65, 74... Pfft. Try a 183, tuned to the B below the B on a 5-string bass. It's great, like 16Hz or so. You can't even hear it until you get up to like the 4th fret. The only trouble is you need a special attachment to the tuner for such a fat string:


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 13, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> fwiw, an 18w gstring has like 1/3 less tension than an 18 plain string




Not quite.

.018w tuned to G3 had 16.1 lbs. 

.018p tuned to G3 has 18.6 lbs. 

It's about a 15% difference. 

FYI a .022w tuned to G3 has 23.7 lbs

All numbers are from D'Addario's data and one a 25.5" scale length guitar.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 13, 2008)

I use 10-56 + 72 on my 1527 in standard tuning.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 13, 2008)

huh. when i used the string calculator site, im got like a 22w and 18p to be almost the same 

whatever, im probably gonna end up throwing a 76 if i can find one on the s7 at 28.625" for G#. thats like using a 76 for Bb at 25.5"


----------



## noodles (Apr 13, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> fwiw, an 18w gstring has like 1/3 less tension than an 18 plain string



Yeah, I know, but it is more of shock about it being a wound string. I gotta have a plain G for solos. That is a go to string for bends.


----------



## tie my rope (Apr 13, 2008)

go me.. 11-56+70.

note: everytime i see a greendot i want one.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 13, 2008)

I play alot of blues and i haaaaaaaaate the sound of a plain G so i just switched over to these and it was perfect for me although it does look weird to have 5 wound strings


----------



## muffgoat (Apr 14, 2008)

all i gots ta say is 10-52 + 70 on baritone neck scale is delicious!!


----------



## Kotex (Apr 14, 2008)

ESPlayer said:


> I too want your greendot.




I believe he no longer has the greendot.


----------



## JKO (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm using 9-46 with a 58 right now. Sucker goes sharp _all_ the time.

Had a 60 on there recently, which was better, but I'd definitely like to try something like a 62. My puny local music store hasn't had anything above 58s lately though and I just can't be assed to buy online... Boo.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 14, 2008)

i've got a set of elixir 9-46 with an elixir bass string 65 for the low B. balances great, but seeing as its a really thick string, it doesn't quite have the same tonality as the other strings. but i noticed that same thing when i was going 9-42 with a 56 low B (although to a lower extent)


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 14, 2008)

JKO said:


> I'm using 9-46 with a 58 right now. Sucker goes sharp _all_ the time.
> 
> Had a 60 on there recently, which was better, but I'd definitely like to try something like a 62. My puny local music store hasn't had anything above 58s lately though and I just can't be assed to buy online... Boo.



...
youre string gauges shouldnt make stuff go sharp. do you mean as you go further up the neck, or does the tuning just raise up eventually?


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 14, 2008)

noodles said:


> Yeah, I know, but it is more of shock about it being a wound string. I gotta have a plain G for solos. That is a go to string for bends.



Actually, once i get back into buying custom sets from juststrings again, i'll be getting wound 3rds, i prefer them. Better intonation, stability, etc. 


Also, ESPlayer, if i were tuning down, i'd use a bigger string. i had a .075 on my old fretless tuned to G. I only play in B standard, really.


----------



## JKO (Apr 14, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> ...
> as you go further up the neck


This. It also seems like I've got to be pretty gentle with the pick attack when ending a riff on a low B power chord. Even just a normal attack the B goes a tad sharp from the vibrations while the E stays in tune. 

That plus floppiness, especially on faster riffing, is my beef with a 58 lol.

Um... I need some new strings.


----------



## Fionn (Apr 14, 2008)

drop c with a low g on C7 with .10-.56 and a .70 plus Jazz III equals heaven!!! nuff give for gilmore-ish bends and a tight enuff g to riff on!


----------



## GTR0B (Apr 14, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Actually, once i get back into buying custom sets from juststrings again, i'll be getting wound 3rds, i prefer them. Better intonation, stability, etc.
> 
> 
> Also, ESPlayer, if i were tuning down, i'd use a bigger string. i had a .075 on my old fretless tuned to G. I only play in B standard, really.



I'll see how it plays once it's got the 74 on there (in F standard) and if it isn't sufficient then I'll whack an 80 on there. Thanks Ken!


----------



## bostjan (Apr 15, 2008)

My next low B:







Although, Number 6 seems a little tight. I might go down to a number five.


----------



## giannifive (Apr 15, 2008)

bostjan said:


> My next low B:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, I see you got the 24 pack. The economical way to go.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 17, 2008)

0.10-0.65 user here


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 17, 2008)

right now i´ve got a .65 for a low B... ON A 28" SCALE GUITAR, WOOOOT!


----------



## Randomist (Apr 17, 2008)

I use .56 for my bottom string

on my six string


----------



## 8string (Apr 19, 2008)

cadenhead said:


> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Except I use 11-85 and tune to G.
> 
> ...



Oh, did i sy it was on a 25.5" scale? I'm actually a fan of pansy girlie strings, I liek mah djentsorz


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 4, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> So, i broke my high E on my UV yesterday. Quite a quandry. So i went and got some strings. I felt like i needed to change them all anyway. cause i had one problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Throws rag cloth and fret oil at you* I hate seeing universes like this man! yeah hes right 0.70 FTW


----------



## idspispopd (May 6, 2008)

8string said:


> Oh, did i sy it was on a 25.5" scale? I'm actually a fan of pansy girlie strings, I liek mah djentsorz




wait, I was just trying to decide what gauge to get for ultimate djentness. Should I go floppy (.056) or tight (.065) to achieve this? btw my guitar is a 25.5 scale.


----------



## Snorelax (May 6, 2008)

idspispopd said:


> wait, I was just trying to decide what gauge to get for ultimate djentness. Should I go floppy (.056) or tight (.065) to achieve this? btw my guitar is a 25.5 scale.


Thin strings = moar djent!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 6, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> *Throws rag cloth and fret oil at you* I hate seeing universes like this man! yeah hes right 0.70 FTW



 I sold it to a friend back in february. I dont play instruments with such short scales anymore


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 18, 2008)

Went to fix up my Hellraiser with a set of new strings. Here's the low B:





And on the guitar:





its a 9-72. i grabbed the Ernie Ball Baritone set, and threw a 9 on top. Retrospectively, it should have been a 10, but the rest of the set is fine anyway. This low B pwns all other low Bs. 
Standard tuning, btw.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy fuck, a 72 in B at 26.5"? I thought my 68 in B at 25.5 was thick


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 18, 2008)

ibznorange said:


>



You're insane, both of you


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 18, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Holy fuck, a 72 in B at 26.5"? I thought my 68 in B at 25.5 was thick



My loomis has 9-65 on it in B standard. We dont fuck around when it comes to B-strings here 

My E-string for this set is a.056


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 18, 2008)

a 9?  In standard I could bend that up to the b string


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2008)

Fuck yeah 72! That's what I use on my Agile.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 18, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> a 9?  In standard I could bend that up to the b string



You can bend a 5th?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 18, 2008)

90, motherfuckers.

90.

Jeff


----------



## Naren (Jun 18, 2008)

That's insane. I thought my 59 gauge at 27" for B was pretty tight... and crazy...


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2008)

JBroll said:


> 90, motherfuckers.
> 
> 90.
> 
> Jeff



Haha, what tuning?


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 19, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!! that's a thick string.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a 95 for F/E.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't see the point personally, you lose note definition the thicker the string gets.
You get to the point where you could just plug a bass guitar into the amp and play that instead


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 19, 2008)

drmosh said:


> I don't see the point personally, you lose note definition the thicker the string gets.
> You get to the point where you could just plug a bass guitar into the amp and play that instead



Funny, it sounds more defined and badass than it did before  A lot of my favorite 7 string players use ginormous B strings. Jeff Loomis, Broderick, etc. Dick Dale's high E string is a 15. they all have great tone. Same for SRV. 

I guess its 'Different strokes for different folks.' I dont see the point, personally, to why people in the ERG forum need 9 or more strings on a non-touchstyle instrument or tune below A. A lot of people here are into that. But then again, thats why i dont post in that subforum much


----------



## drmosh (Jun 19, 2008)

I guess I just prefer a chunkier style of playing, and imo you get a lot more chunk out of a thinner string on the low B ( or F or E or whatever) that with a thick one.


----------



## john turner (Jun 19, 2008)

i know it's a little divergent from the topic, but the lowest string on a few of my 7's and both of my 8's (bass) is low f#, two octaves below the low f# on a standard guitar's low e string, and it's a .165", and one of my 7's i have tuned c#-f#-b-e-a-d-g (3 strings tuned lower than standard bass). the low c# is .193". when i get home today i'll post some pics if some folks are interested.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 19, 2008)

I have to see these


----------



## ilyti (Jun 19, 2008)

I envy you guys. The thickest guitar string available in my country is a .056. And even getting that was a struggle.


----------



## Drew (Jun 19, 2008)

drmosh said:


> I guess I just prefer a chunkier style of playing, and imo you get a lot more chunk out of a thinner string on the low B ( or F or E or whatever) that with a thick one.



Actually, you get a sharper attack, not necessarily more chunk. You can get plenty of chunk out of the heaviest low B you can string up, though the heavier you string the harder your picking attack is going to need to be. I hit pretty hard, which is why I started stringing heavy in the first place (I use an Elixir 68 in B standard). 

And a super-heavy low B doesn't sound "just like a bass" - for one you're still an octave or so too high, and for another scale length makes more of a difference than you'd think. A 72 on a 26.5" will sound VERY different than a string at a comparable tension would sound at 34." There's a lot more to a tone than string thickness.


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 19, 2008)

.065? you guhly man, I have a .130


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jun 19, 2008)

i use .11-.48+ .78 i still dont have the tension i want


----------



## sakeido (Jun 19, 2008)

I tried the whole spaghetti string thing until I realized my picking technique sucked. Then, it was back to 56s, and now my 7s sound better than ever. Playing sixes with a 52 low G string helped.


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool, man! That's a heavy-ass string. 

Let me know if you ever want some 70s, too. I got a few you can have.


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 20, 2008)

ilyti said:


> I envy you guys. The thickest guitar string available in my country is a .056. And even getting that was a struggle.



Dude, even here, I went to a store to get some 58s. No big deal, right? wrong. The guy searches around for like 10 minutes, and then looks up at me hopefully and says "48?" 

It's like, "Hey, have you ever heard of a 7-string guitar?"


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2008)

Ancestor said:


> Cool, man! That's a heavy-ass string.
> 
> Let me know if you ever want some 70s, too. I got a few you can have.



i'll take you up on it. 

But, the last two times i was in town, i tried to call, i tried knocking on 2-3 different apartment doors and got no answers man


----------



## john turner (Jun 20, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I have to see these


 
cool  i'll get some pics on here tonight.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Jun 20, 2008)

My .70 FTW!!!

Rockin' it Loomis style. Take that, you light string heathens!


----------



## john turner (Jun 20, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I have to see these


 
the last 2 pics are of the .193 low c# (3 octaves below the c# on the a string of a guitar) next to an american penny, to give an idea of the size.

the first pic is one of my 8 strings (the fretted obviously heh) loaded up with a low f# (.165")


----------



## john turner (Jun 20, 2008)

the fretted 8 is tuned f#-b-E-A-D-G-b-e, where the caps are the standard 4 string bass strings (in other words, two lower, two higher strings)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 21, 2008)

^ That's pretty intersting/badass tuning. How'd you come up with idea for that in the first place?


----------



## john turner (Jun 21, 2008)

well, when i first started on 7's back in '93, i didn't know of anyone else playing them. i went directly to 7 from 4, and while the low b was not an adjustment really, the two higher strings sorta were. i didn't want to just treat them like an extension of the lower strings, since they really don't sound the same, so i figured i'd tune them with the guitar tuning. 50 trillion guitarists couldn't -all- be wrong heh. since then i've experimented with multiple tunings on my 7's, but b-e-a-d-g-b-e, along with f#-b-e-a-d-g-c, are my main 7 tunings, and the 8's are just really a combo of those.


----------



## Guitar_Freak7 (Jun 21, 2008)

i ordered a custom set for my seven the other day, got a regular pack of 10-46 and a mamoth 64 for the low b. and i guess it ended up beeing to baddass for my dean avalanche ultra 7 to handle. one of the spring claw screws striped from the body. now im left with only my 6er


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2008)

JBroll said:


> 90, motherfuckers.
> 
> 90.
> 
> Jeff



I've seen it and played it. I think he had it to F#.


----------

